# Home brewing question?



## Rikbett (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys just a quick question I have had a few attempts at home brewing wax but every time I do this and let the wax cool I find it drys to a hard wax was wondering if there is a way to make the wax softer so it is easier to use thanks in advance.

Rik


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

All to do with the oils and solvents added as far as I can tell. If you read up some of the recent threads they've been quite open with recipes to give you an idea of the ingredients


----------



## Rikbett (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply will
_g.


----------



## B16grf (Mar 31, 2014)

Deffo all to do with ratios of wax and solvents/oils more solvents etc the more softer


----------



## Rikbett (Nov 15, 2012)

Guess another batch is on the cards with more solvents/oils.


----------



## LRTom (Aug 12, 2014)

Also, don't forget the ratio of waxes. Carnauba wax is very hard, whereas Beeswax isn't, so you can use Beeswax (and others) to keep the wax % higher but workable.


----------



## Rikbett (Nov 15, 2012)

I am stuck now lol unsure if the solvent I am using is working used the basic recipe that otto has posted up. I have read that turpitine substitute is a good solvent for the evaporation process any advice on what low odour solvents I should be using I am also using coconut oil.


----------

